# good luck in October!



## passthecivilPE (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck on the exam guys! Study smart, study hard.

Remember, you can and will beat the odds if you study hard with the right tools!

Best,

passthecivilPE

www.passthecivilPE.com - Special Discount NOW on the new passthecivilPE Guide Book


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 6, 2012)

passthecivilPE said:


> Good luck on the exam guys! Study smart, study hard.
> 
> Remember, you can and will beat the odds if you study hard with the right tools!
> 
> ...



http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18268


----------



## Jayman_PE (Oct 11, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> passthecivilPE said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck on the exam guys! Study smart, study hard.
> ...


Good one Tater.

To all test takers - best of luck on the fall exam. Knock it out of the park.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 11, 2012)

No luck needed. You got this.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2012)

hope you all did well and welcome back!


----------

